# What worked best for you while on TRT



## Lop (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello all. Joined a few days ago. Posted in the new member section. I have been on TRT for about 20 weeks now. 200 mg test cyp a week along with hcg 2 iu every other day and an A.l. every 3 days. All are prescribed by my doc. I was hoping to get some input on what works best for you while you are blasting. Looking to keep the bf as low as possible while blasting. Thanks for the input. My stats are as follows: 5'9" 190 around 12% bf. 43 years old. Lifting since high school.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 22, 2016)

Well it depends what your specific goal is brother. If keeping body fat low then u have to keep your diet in check. U can stay lean on ANY steroid out there if you eat accordingly.


----------



## creekrat (Nov 22, 2016)

What ecks said.  Tren is a popular choice especially when wanting to keep lean but it's not for everyone


----------



## Lop (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks for the input. Has anyone ran boldenone? I was thinking of 400-500 mg a week for 16 weeks. Also, does anyone have any thoughts on masterone?


----------



## DF (Nov 22, 2016)

Have you had blood work done since starting trt?


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2016)

Lop said:


> I have been on TRT for about 20 weeks now. 200 mg test cyp a week along with hcg 2 iu every other day and an A.l. every 3 days. All are prescribed by my doc.



Jackpot..........


----------



## bvs (Nov 22, 2016)

A cycle i really liked was trt dose of test with low dose (300-400mg) of tren ace with aromasin and caber to keep estrogen and progesterone in check. The reason why i like it is that its cost effective and you should make some quality gains given a good diet and training. Tren can have some bad sides but at a low dose and with the ancillaries in place you should be fine. Also recovery isnt an issue as you are already on trt so thats a bonus


----------



## Lop (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks for the response. I just wasn't sure if Tren would be good for me since I have never ran anything before. My blood work is right where my doc wants it. I get it done every 3 months.


----------



## bvs (Nov 22, 2016)

Lop said:


> Thanks for the response. I just wasn't sure if Tren would be good for me since I have never ran anything before. My blood work is right where my doc wants it. I get it done every 3 months.



good idea not to start with tren in that case. boldonone cyp at 600mg would be good although it can increase appetite in some people


----------



## Lop (Nov 22, 2016)

From what I've read you should give blood while running boldenone if you are on TRT. So that the rbc count doesn't get too high.


----------



## bvs (Nov 22, 2016)

thats true. i just go to the bathroom with a 18g needle and a measuring jug and drain 400mls, but then again im a crazy mother fvcker


----------



## DF (Nov 22, 2016)

So,  you want to run a 16 week cycle & your doc does blood work every 3 months?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 22, 2016)

bvs said:


> A cycle i really liked was trt dose of test with low dose (300-400mg) of tren ace with aromasin and caber to keep estrogen and progesterone in check. The reason why i like it is that its cost effective and you should make some quality gains given a good diet and training. Tren can have some bad sides but at a low dose and with the ancillaries in place you should be fine. Also recovery isnt an issue as you are already on trt so thats a bonus



CaBer does not do anything for progesterone. I don't mean to be lecturing or anything but you been here long enough to know we aren't full of shit and look out for each other. You gotta stop ****ing with that drug.  Just keep your e2 in check bro


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 22, 2016)

Lop said:


> Hello all. Joined a few days ago. Posted in the new member section. I have been on TRT for about 20 weeks now. 200 mg test cyp a week along with hcg 2 iu every other day and an A.l. every 3 days. All are prescribed by my doc. I was hoping to get some input on what works best for you while you are blasting. Looking to keep the bf as low as possible while blasting. Thanks for the input. My stats are as follows: 5'9" 190 around 12% bf. 43 years old. Lifting since high school.



Older guys tend to like 2 or 300 MG of deca with their trt. Good for muscle gains and joint pains so you can go heavy enough without the discomfort.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 22, 2016)

Lop said:


> From what I've read you should give blood while running boldenone if you are on TRT. So that the rbc count doesn't get too high.



You need to do blood work and monitor your hemo/crit and RBC's even on trt. Not a bad idea to go to Red Cross and donate every 2 months. But yes, bold can be especially harsh on RBC count.


----------



## Lop (Nov 22, 2016)

I can get away with 4 months or so. It's a recommendation from my doc to do it every 3 months. I could def use some help with the joint pain.


----------



## corvettels3 (Nov 28, 2016)

Can't go wrong with good old dbol. 500mg/test wk along with 25mg dbol/day is all I needed. good luck..


----------



## Lop (Dec 8, 2016)

I settled on boldenone at 300 mg a week for 20 weeks. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------

